# Just one goat?



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone have experience packing with just 1 goat?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Me!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Does it work well since they are herd animals or ?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Just a thought. But would not YOU be the herd.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

depends on the goat.

I assume that you will keep him with a herd, though, just take him out alone.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

He would be kept in the main herd except when we were out and about. He was a bottle baby and loves to go for walks around our farm with me. He's 9 months old now and I've been taking him further afield all the time. He seems to enjoy it all - except the Columbia River by our farm - he's happy walking next to it but not IN it. :lol:

I haven't taken him away from the farm for a trip yet.

Seems like I read somewhere that you should always have at least 2 pack goats since they are herd animals.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Taffy,
Having one goat out packing works perfectly fine, they have you as company and so are more attentive to you.  It's only when they are totally by themselves and don't have any friends (other animals) or you with them very much that they are upset.
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Since Cuzco is an "only goat", I'm not sure my experience would be the same as someone's who has several goats but is separating one for packing. I wasn't sure from your first post if you were wanting information about keeping an only goat or separating one for a hike.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep, wasn't sure what was meant either from the first post.  We have a reasonably large herd (around 30 goats) but when I take Twinks off by himself, he is so good. We went for a walk with him pulling a cart, and after we're about 15-20min from home, we unhitched him and built cubbies for hours to entertain the littlies while he grazed around. We we walked around heaps, and he would always come hurrying over to make sure where we were before eating, and follow us closely if we walked away, just like one of the kids. (child kids  ) When we were ready to go back, just hitched him up, loaded in the passengers, and off we went.  He was more than happy to hang around with us and would walk along beside us when we were going somewhere, or come and inspect our cubbies every ten minutes or so and make sure where we were before browsing around when we stayed in one spot.
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have five goats, but Pig goes alone with me. He does fine since he like me better than the other goats anyway.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

I have taken only one goat with me on bivoac hunts on several occasions with no problems. I agree, it depends on the goat on how well they do. One thing is for sure, plan on them being with you at every step you take, as they do seem to be afraid of being left somewhere. I often use a tarp shelter and the goat usualy crawls under it at night and constantly fights me for the sleeping pad!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I am also wondering about only taking one goat to go backpacking. While the goat would be with us all the time, the only time he may be by himself would be at night when we sleep in the tent and he would be outside... Would that be a problem?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya I could see that being a problem. The more spoiled / needy the goat, the less likely you will be sleeping without him.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I hike with Pig alone, but have all five when camping. When they were small I couldn't go in the tent without them trying to tear it down to get in. So I got hammocks. 

Hammocks are known for being cool since your weight compresses the insulation in your sleeping bag and you are surrounded by air. So we put the hammock inside the sleeping bag so it keeps it's insulating properties. We have $5 bags we use for this and it works great. We put a tarp overhead to keep rain or dew off. Pig sleeps under my hammock. I prefer being out of a tent anyway.

If you are accustomed to playing the banjo in bed, you may be a bit disappointed with a hammock. I am learning the banjo for the next time I can make it to a rendy, and my wife likes me to practice in bed. Well, at least she prefers it to others things one might do there, like rebuild a motorcycle engine.


Disclaimer...


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I definitely don't want to have goats in the tent with us. It is already tight enough with our 95lb dog. Having a needy dog is more than enough. Luckily our goats are not needy...but quite mischievous though. I guess most goats are? 
We have two 4 months old boer wethers. One is more outgoing/friendly but the other are coming along everyday. I realized they may not be our ideal body shape for hiking but I just love the floppy ears. Hopefully I can get the trained to be on lead...at least. The reason why I asked about taking one goat is because I thought maybe I can get one more...an Alpine and take it backpacking instead. Sounds like taking two is better or going with friends that also have livestock.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco was an only goat for ten years and we never had a problem with him camping. He was accustomed to being by himself at night so it wasn't a big change for him. He might make a little noise at first just because it was a new place, but he always settled within a few minutes. I would tether him nearby where I could hear him but where he couldn't reach the tent. He was already accustomed to being on a tether at home so it didn't make him upset on the trail.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Nanno said:


> Cuzco was an only goat for ten years and we never had a problem with him camping. He was accustomed to being by himself at night so it wasn't a big change for him. He might make a little noise at first just because it was a new place, but he always settled within a few minutes. I would tether him nearby where I could hear him but where he couldn't reach the tent. He was already accustomed to being on a tether at home so it didn't make him upset on the trail.


The goat I am thinking of getting seems to be a lone goat. The owner is trying to find a new home for her because of the high cost of Alfalfa...so he said. So I may have an advantage here since she is used to being alone.


----------

